# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Satchet Storage

## jstraw428

Just wanted to know how you guys store your satchets......can they be left in the satchet or do they need to be transferred to a sealed vile.......they say they have a shelf life of 1-3 yrs

----------


## jstraw428

i posted this in the wrong forum, it should be under question and answer

----------


## jbonez19

it's fine to leave it in the sachet until u need it. then you either extract all of the oil and store it in a sterile multi-use vial, or u pre-load a number of syringes ready for injection. the one stipulation is that when you pierce/open a sachet you must completely empty it, just wanted to make sure i was clear about that. basically if you have 20ml sachets, vials are better, 5 & 3ml sachets are easier just to preload into 5ml syringes. you can PM me if you want to know anything else.j

----------


## inky-e

> it's fine to leave it in the sachet until u need it. then you either extract all of the oil and store it in a sterile multi-use vial, or u pre-load a number of syringes ready for injection. the one stipulation is that when you pierce/open a sachet you must completely empty it, just wanted to make sure i was clear about that. basically if you have 20ml sachets, vials are better, 5 & 3ml sachets are easier just to preload into 5ml syringes. you can PM me if you want to know anything else.j


mostly agree,for me,i empty 5ml satchets 2 at a time to vials,not a fan of storing in needles because the black stopper may break up therefore contaminating the gear,doesn't happen often,i don't take a chance.

----------


## jbonez19

> mostly agree,for me,i empty 5ml satchets 2 at a time to vials,not a fan of storing in needles because the black stopper may break up therefore contaminating the gear,doesn't happen often,i don't take a chance.


shouldn't happen ever bro. think i would change my syringe supplier if that occured. manufacturers have made pre-loaded syringes for ever. organon makes their sust 250 in "orgajects" etc etc. would have to be some shit-assed syringes for that to happen.

----------


## binder

what exactly is a sachet? i've never heard of it until i came on here and i haven't seen it used often.

edit: i know physically what a sachet is...but for aas is there anything else special about it. i guess i should have been more specific.

----------

